# Good BB30 Crank Options



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm getting ready to build a Cannondale Synapse and I need to find a BB30 Crank. I don't want to spend a ton of money, so the Al Hollowgram is not in the cards. What would be some good options?


----------



## racermech (Jan 15, 2009)

There was a 175mm SI crank on ebay for 300, if your not in a rush wait out for a pair of them.

You seem to be ale to find Red's on ebay still.

Some people say the SI carbons are bad, i had a set and they where fine for me, so that might be another option


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Force or Red BB30

Starnut


----------



## rshank (Nov 30, 2007)

what do they say is wrong with the carbon SI crankset?


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

The aluminum hollowgrams are definitely expensive. They even fetch $500 + for a nice set on ebay, so your options are limited, but the most economical solution is to use the adapter available at most Cannondale dealers to convert it to a standard bottom bracket shell. It simply presses in with a headset press, and once it is in, it won't ever move [ though it can be pressed back out with a headset press] . The cost of the bracket adapter is approx $25.


----------



## YQBRider (Jul 27, 2008)

*No problems with Red or Force?*

I currently have FSA Gossamer BB30. It's noisy (creaking) no matter who (went to two bike shops) or how you torque/adjust it (and yes I have pretty much eliminated all other possible sources of noise: all damn bolts/parts on the bike, even the cleats, were greased and torqued to specs). I am looking for an affordable option as well. Is BB30 Red or Force reliable and quiet? Thanks.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

cyclust said:


> The aluminum hollowgrams are definitely expensive. They even fetch $500 + for a nice set on ebay, so your options are limited, but the most economical solution is to use the adapter available at most Cannondale dealers to convert it to a standard bottom bracket shell. It simply presses in with a headset press, and once it is in, it won't ever move [ though it can be pressed back out with a headset press] . The cost of the bracket adapter is approx $25.


The bottom bracket adapter is removable on aluminum Cannondale frames, but NOT carbon. If you install the adapter on a Synapse carbon frame, you can't remove it.

As for a cheap alternative, I haven't seen any. All of the good ones are pretty damn expensive. It shouldn't be hard to find the Gossamer cranks, but I haven't heard ANY good reviews of them.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Incorrect.

_Finally_ they have relented on that. They said that to keep the lowest-common-denominator from going after their frame with a hammer and a flat-head screwdriver. I has successfully installed and removed quite a few of those from the carbon frames (both Synapses and Supers) with no ill effects. Just like anything else, there is a right and a wrong way to do something and a correct tool for the job. This situation is no different.


They (cannondale) will be updating all the new owners manuals for 2010 that say you _can_ remove it but it should be preformed by a "qualified" mechanic. Plus, the new policy is retroactive to all carbon bikes. That was the first thing I asked about when they said it was now "ok". They over confirmed that we know it had to be a "qualified" mechanic, not you nit-wit teammate that turned wrench and built cruisers in highschool who is not post med :lol:.

Starnut


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

I stand corrected. Thanks STARNUT, for first waiting for me to put my foot in my mouth :lol:


----------

